# *waves to the world*



## Fei (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello my good people, how are we doing in this parts? Have you begun to harvest your yams and beans? I guess it doesn't matter either way as I dunno much about farming myself.

I'm Oghenefejiro but you can save yourself the trouble and call me Fei. I'd ask you to guess where I'm from but... you know what? Go ahead and guess  I'm a first year optometry student and I like to write, sometimes. The first time I write something it usually looks good to me, after that my brain starts to send mixed signals so I end up confused about the quality of my work. I started writing actively, late in November last year when I just got into uni cuz I was seriously stressing out. Out of high school and straight into university wasn't what I thought 2012 would be like but it was.
And it sucked. Well, whatever, I'm mostly over the fact that I've got ten courses to study for but I prefer to write or just surf the internet. Its nice to meet y'all and to be here, that's enough for today.


----------



## Ariel (Feb 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Fei (Feb 16, 2013)

thanks


----------



## Trilby (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi Fei, welcome to the forums.


----------



## edinfresno (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi, Fei. Welcome. I'm also new. It's nice to have you with us. I look forward to reading your work.


----------



## Fei (Feb 16, 2013)

thank you edin, trilby. Very nice to meet y'all


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forums, Fei. Enjoy.


----------



## Circadian (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello, Fei, and welcome to the forums.


----------



## tepelus (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello, and welcome! No idea where you're from.


----------



## Segrotlo (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi Fei, and welcome.  

Sweden? 

I'm sure you will find the help you need here.  Good luck.


----------



## nicolam2711 (Feb 18, 2013)

Welcome Fei! And I'm hopeless at guessing unfortunately


----------



## dolphinlee (Feb 18, 2013)

Hello and welcome to WF.

Writing is an excellent way of getting rid of stress. I find that writing also makes me happy, so long as I don't take my writting too seriously.

Nigeria?


----------



## stevo5678 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi Fei, I'm also new.  Good luck.


----------



## Fly (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi there! Welcome!


----------



## Fei (Feb 20, 2013)

tepelus said:


> Hello, and welcome! No idea where you're from.


lol thanks


----------



## Fei (Feb 20, 2013)

Fly said:


> Hi there! Welcome!


thank you


----------



## Fei (Feb 20, 2013)

stevo5678 said:


> Hi Fei, I'm also new.  Good luck.


Welcome and thank you


----------



## Fei (Feb 20, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> Welcome to the forums, Fei. Enjoy.


Thank you and I will


----------



## Fei (Feb 20, 2013)

Circadian said:


> Hello, Fei, and welcome to the forums.



thanks


----------



## Fei (Feb 20, 2013)

dolphinlee said:


> Hello and welcome to WF.
> 
> Writing is an excellent way of getting rid of stress. I find that writing also makes me happy, so long as I don't take my writting too seriously.
> 
> Nigeria?



 Did you google that? Yeah I am and I agree with the not too seriously thing. Thank you!


----------



## Fei (Feb 20, 2013)

nicolam2711 said:


> Welcome Fei! And I'm hopeless at guessing unfortunately



aww don't worry, I didn't actually expect anyone to get it  thank you


----------



## Gumby (Feb 20, 2013)

Welcome, Fei. Doesn't matter where you're from, as long as you're here.


----------



## Atbash (Feb 21, 2013)

Welcome to the forums!:distant:


----------



## Fei (Apr 13, 2013)

hello, you too


----------



## stevetaylor67 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi Fei, hope you're settling in ok.


----------



## Fei (Apr 16, 2013)

hey Steve, I'm settling in just fine thanks


----------



## NewStartsman (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi, 

I asked the world but it couldn't make it. But I'm here, hello.


----------



## Fei (Apr 18, 2013)

Aww that's too bad, I really wanted to meet it. I'm glad you came though, thank you.


----------



## writersblock (Apr 18, 2013)

I will do you one better Fei, besides guessing you are from Nigeria, I will guess that your first name is Goodluck or Sunday? haha just kidding, I am from Kenya so I have to take a dig at you. Welcome to WF


----------



## Fei (Apr 19, 2013)

LMFAO nice try but those are boys names. Hey, I met someone from Kenya on a train in London, he was cute  my name is Oghenefejiro or more simply, Fei. Nice to meet you.


----------

